

Show HN: How we got the POWER SYMBOL accepted into Unicode in 60 days - jloughry
https://github.com/jloughry/Unicode/#readme

======
edent
Really proud to have been a part of this :-)

You can see the fonts in action at
[http://unicodepowersymbol.com/](http://unicodepowersymbol.com/)

~~~
jloughry
Let's see what happens if I paste the new characters directly into a comment.
Here are 23FB ⏻, 23FC ⏼, 23FD ⏽, 2B58 ⭘, and 1F32D 🌭.

You'll see them if you have the .ttf font installed:
[https://github.com/jloughry/Unicode/blob/master/Unicode_IEC_...](https://github.com/jloughry/Unicode/blob/master/Unicode_IEC_symbol_font.ttf?raw=true)

------
jloughry
This was first proposed on HN in December. It took about two months to get it
done:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6828102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6828102)

